# دائرة تحكم غرفة تبريد



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
زملائى الأعزاء سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
لاحظت زملاء كثيرون يبحثون على دائرة تحكم لغرف التبريد ومن حرصى على التعاون مع الجميع حيث قمت بتصميم دائرة تحكم لغرفة تبريد مع جميع مكوناتها الكهربائية أتمنى من الله عز وجل أن تفيد حضراتكم وأن نتناقش فيها إذا لزم الأمر كما أرجو دعاءكم من القلب لمصر وشعبها العظيم بالثبات وعبور هذه المحنة وأن يمن الله علينا جميعاً بالأمن والسلام والحرية والرخاء وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (5 فبراير 2011)

:12::12::12:*مشكور م سليمان 
هل من الممكن ان تخبرنا بأى برنامج رسمت الدائرة *


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (5 فبراير 2011)

*إذا أذنت لى*

*:80::80:اذا اذنت لى م سليمان Thermal protector or klixonيحبذ ان يكون ثلاثى الاطراف بحيث يوصل Normally opened مع كونتكتور موتور مروحة المبخر ويوصل Normally closed مع كونتكتور السخان بحيث لا يسمح بمرور هواء ساخن على المنتج المجمد داخل الغرفة بعد عملية الديفروست وبذلك سيتم تعديل بسيط بالدائرة ولك جزيل الشكر على ما تقدم من عطاء:14::14: *


----------



## سامي الجن (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 فبراير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/محمد أحمد الشريف سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
كلام حضرتك سليم 100% ولكن لو تتبعت الرسم عندما يكون التايمر فى وقت إذابة الثلج تتوقف مروحة المبخر والضاغط عند تشغيل كونتاكتور السخانات عن طريق النقاط المساعدة وممكن تركيب عدد 3 سخانات ولكل سخان ثيرمال خاص به بحيث يكون كل سخان فاز ويوصل النيوترال للجميع . بالنسبة لرسم الدائرة ليس ببرنامج معين لقد ارسم ببرنامج الرسام العادى Paint لأنى لست خبيراً ببرنامج رسم غيره ولك تحياتى .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 فبراير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ سامى الجن سلام الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## مهندس امين (5 فبراير 2011)

هذه الدائرة تصلح لغرفة التبريد والتجميد ؟؟؟
نتمى كل الخير والامن والامان لأخوانا في مصر


----------



## اديب اديب (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 فبراير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ أمين سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وكلامك صحيح 100% وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 فبراير 2011)

أخى الكريم م/ أديب أديب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم ودعواتك الصادقة وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## مهندس امين (6 فبراير 2011)

بس اذا في توضيح عن Temperature limit لديفروست لو تكرمت بش مهندس استاذ سليمان
واين يكون موجود وين بالضبط بنركبه ل TH 
والرجاء التوضيح كيف تعمل الدائرة في مرحلة الديفروست 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (6 فبراير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ أمين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسأل حضرتك عن Temperature limit ويسمى عندنا فى مصر ثيرموديسك بلغة السوق وهو يركب بمواسير المبخر كما فى الثلاجة النوفروست وفى غرف التبريد يركب واحد أوإثنين أو ثلاثة حسب عدد السخانات المتواجدة بالمبخر .
عملية الديفروست تعمل من خلال تايمر 24 ساعة حيث يتم ضبطه على 4 أو5 ساعات تبريد و30 دقيقة ديفروست حسب نوع بضاعة التخزين فعندما يعمل التايمر ديفروست ينقل التيار لتشغيل كونتاكتور السخانات ويفصل بالتالى مروحة المبخر والضاغط وبعد مرور 30 دقيقة يعمل التايمر على التبريد مرة أخرى . وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## 8888 (8 فبراير 2011)




----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 فبراير 2011)

حبيبى م/ 8888 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
كيف أحوالك وحشتنى لعلك تكون بخير إن شاء الله إنى أحبك فى الله واتمنى لك كل خير كما أرجو دعاءك لمصر أم الدنيا وأن يحفظها الله تعالى وشعبها الطيب والمسالم وشبابها الباسل وجميع بلادنا العربية والإسلامية وأن يكفينا شر الفتنة ماظهر منها وبطن وتمنياتى لك بالسعادة والتوفيق .


----------



## اديب اديب (25 فبراير 2011)

اكرر شكري وتقديري لكم فقد استفدت كثيرا من هذه الرسمة الرائعة
اشكركم من اعماقي وزادكم الله علما ورزقا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى م/ أديب أنا سعيد جداً إنك استفدت من الدائرة وتمنياتى لك بالمزيد والتوفيق .


----------



## goor20 (26 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## م. رامي كامل (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك........................


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أيضاً أخى الفاضل م/ رامى كامل تحياتى وتمنياتى لكم بكامل الصحة والعافية والتوفيق فى حياتك القادمة .


----------



## الذئب الاسود (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ........
اشكرك اخي على هذا العمل المتواضع , 
ارجو منك بشرح مبسط لكل قطعه الكترونيه مع الرسمه الداخليه لها حتى تعم الفائده لي ولغيري .


----------



## احمد سيد خلف (17 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ أحمد سيد خلف سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وأشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ الذئب الأسود السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم كما أرجو زيارة موضوعنا دوائر التحكم لأجهزة التكييف المختلفة وابحث فيه هتلاقى شرح كل جزء تريده بالدائرة وهو على الرابط التالى وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t225506.html


----------



## اديب اديب (18 مارس 2011)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> أخى الفاضل م/ الذئب الأسود السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أشكرك على مرورك الكريم كما أرجو زيارة موضوعنا دوائر التحكم لأجهزة التكييف المختلفة وابحث فيه هتلاقى شرح كل جزء تريده بالدائرة وهو على الرابط التالى وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t225506.html



جزاكم الله اخي الحبيب خيرا وزادكم علما ورزقا وكتب لنا ولكم ولوالدينا في اعلى الجنان مرفقا 
اللهم امين اللهم امين ولجميع اخواننا المؤمنين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله


----------



## mechanic power (18 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 مارس 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لإخوانى الأعزاء م/ أديب أديب & م/ mechanic power بارك الله فيكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل نجاح وتوفيق وصلى اللهم وصلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .


----------



## mechanic power (13 أغسطس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## aati badri (14 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم احفظ الكنانة وشبابها وشعبها
وبارك في عبدك سليمان سعدالدين
وهبه بسطة في العلم والرزق


----------



## م ابوسامر (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك والله يثبت اقدامكم على الحق


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لأستاذنا الكبير م/ aati badri & م/ أبو سامر على مروركم العطر وكلماتكم الرقيقة ربنا ميحرمنيش منكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## جلول تبريد (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لأخ سليمان سعد الدين على هذا التوضيح عن Temperature limit وند لوتوضح لنا عمل جهاز الدائري الشكل في الغالب الموجود داخل الثلاجة المتصل ويلمس مخرج أنبوب المبخر (على شكل protection) مع دارة كهربائية 
لثلاجة الديفروست 
وشكرا لكل أعضاء


----------



## kokohamo2003 (4 مارس 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## جاد الكريم (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جلول تبريد (10 مارس 2012)

http://www.startimes.com/f.aspx?t=30120684


----------



## ABD F (11 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zjughere (11 مارس 2012)

Time :2011- 06 - 08 20:15:18 【 Big Middle Small】 source : Author: Novo Click : the times Yuhi captured the last brilliant , leaving a desolate moonlight become final cry back ... that the diary of the window ,air jordan, and still keep the original records of memory ,jordan pas cher, traces of the old handwriting and torn ,Lunettes De Soleil, and always has a past period of recall . diary ,burberry soldes, no traces of you stop to write if you figure in the pages of erased, if you have never seen in this diary . Turn left in the past handwriting , clearly visible once you write memory , bit by bit with your name , left the taste of happiness , tears of sorrow fall ,jordan shoes, bit by bit Narrations TV drama for some time ... has been a long time did not write your name , or remember when you gently in my ear talking about commitment , firmly grasp my hand let me feel warm all the time accompanied by my side . Now left only the memory of the memory , looking at the last period of written wet wrinkled pages child cried the traces , maybe just tell myself that everything is already in the past, can not go back , so the diary is like a memory , leaving the final Memorial . write now from you ,louboutin pas cher, across a strange distance ,louboutin, as if my world there is no trace of you ever existed . I will not continue to write in the past , looked at the original diary , perhaps once sad and happy been injured too , but left only a memory . Like the story ,lunettes rayban, as recorded in his diary ,burberry, one can not forget the memories . the wind from the number of pages of the diary , luminous radiation lonely ,ray ban, not leave much bitterness ,air jordan shoes, we all miss at this moment ... buttoned 514 474 150 相关的主题文章： western Sudan. separatists in the south and terrorism in-between it was really close


----------



## بسام عبد ألأحد ايل (12 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع الأخوة الأعزاء كل بإسمه على كلماتكم الطيبة ودعواتكم الصادقة بارك الله فيكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## ابن العامر (13 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
:31:


----------



## moza_moza (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم اليك الف مليون شكر على المعلومات الجميله والمفيده
واتمنى لك حياه سعيده وبالتوفيق فى كل مجالاتك ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (14 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mostafa morsy (9 أبريل 2012)

*سليمان سعد الدين ممكن تبعت الدائرة الكهربائيه لغرف التبريد والتجميد على الايميل** [email protected]

*


----------



## mostafa morsy (9 أبريل 2012)

*سليمان سعد الدين ممكن تبعت الدائرة الكهربائيه لغرف التبريد والتجميد 3فاز على الايميل** [email protected] 

*


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (9 أبريل 2012)

شكراً للاخ سليمان على المجهود والعمل المثابر ولجميع الاخوة اصحاب المداخلات 
نسال الله ان ينعم على اهل مصر وجميع بلداننا الاسلامية بالخير والامان ويرد شر الاشرار الى نحورهم ...
آميــــــن


----------



## mostafa morsy (10 أبريل 2012)

*اخى الكريم المهندس سليمان سعد . اشكرك جدا على رسم دائرة التحكم لغرف التبريد وقد لاحظت ملاحظة بسيطة ولكنها هامة .برسم دائرة الكوتترول النقطة الماعدة c2 مغلقة ولم يكتب عليها c2 للدلالة عليها .وهى من المفروض نقطة مفتوحة غير موصلة كما بالرسم المجمع واثناء عمل كونتاكتور c2 تغلق النقطة المساعدة لتشغيل كونتاكتورالكباس - كما ان الثرموستات الموجود بالرسم نوع قديم والموجود كما نراةبلوحات التحكم ثرموستات ديجتال رقمى تى سى كونترول .لذلك نرجو التوضيح بالرسم طريقة توصيل الثرموستات الديجتال بدائرة التحكم وطريقة ضبطة وكذلك النقطة المساعدة للثرموستات هل تتحمل التؤصيل المباشر مع دائرة التحكم - واتقدم لك بخالص الشكر والامتنان وارجو من اللة ان يزيدك علما ..........*


----------



## mostafa morsy (10 أبريل 2012)

*اخى الكريم المهندس سليمان سعد . اشكرك جدا على رسم دائرة التحكم لغرف التبريد وقد لاحظت ملاحظة بسيطة ولكنها هامة .برسم دائرة الكوتترول النقطة المساعدة c2 مغلقة ولم يكتب عليها c2 للدلالة عليها .وهى من المفروض نقطة مفتوحة غير موصلة كما بالرسم المجمع واثناء عمل كونتاكتور c2 تغلق النقطة المساعدة لتشغيل كونتاكتورالكباس - كما ان الثرموستات الموجود بالرسم نوع قديم والموجود كما نراةبلوحات التحكم ثرموستات ديجتال رقمى تى سى كونترول .لذلك نرجو التوضيح بالرسم طريقة توصيل الثرموستات الديجتال بدائرة التحكم وطريقة ضبطة وكذلك النقطة المساعدة للثرموستات هل تتحمل التؤصيل المباشر مع دائرة التحكم - واتقدم لك بخالص الشكر والامتنان وارجو من اللة ان يزيدك علما ..........*


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (11 أبريل 2012)

أخى الفاضل م/ mostafa morsy سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
يالك من مهندس رائع على الملاحظة المهمة فهذه نقطة التلامس المساعدة لكونتاكتور c2 وهى مفتوحة بالفعل فى الوضع الطبيعى وأشكرك على هذا التنبيه لتصحيح الخطأ الغير مقصود وبالمرفقات الدائرة بعد التصحيح وتقبل تحياتى وبالنسبة للثيرموستات هذه الدائرة من خيالى ويمكنك تركيب أى نوع من أنواع الثيرموستات الذى يؤدى الغرض ومرفق نوع من الثيرموستات الديجيتال هدية به جميع المواصفات وشرح طريقة استخدامه وباللغة العربية ومعذرة عن التأخر فى الرد بداية موسم وكل سنة وانت طيب .وتمنياتى لك بكل خير .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (11 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع الزملاء الأجلاء على مروركم العطر وكلماتكم الطيبة التى أسعدتنى كثيراً م/ حسن أبو شناف & م/ مصطفى مرسى & م/ على الربيعى ولجميع الزملاء وعفواً إذا نسيت أحد وتمنياتى لكم بكل نجاح وتوفيق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## محسن يوسف (12 أبريل 2012)

الاخ العزيز / مهندس سليمان 
كل الشكر والتقدير لسيادتكم على المجهود الطيب والمحترم واعذرنى لى تعليق بسيط على الدائره وبالذات عند oil pressure switch اعتقد ان طرف توصيل سخان فاصل الزيت يتم بعد ان يعمل كونتاكتور الكباس لانه فى الدائره المرسومه لو كونتاكتور الكباس فاصل اوفرلود مثلا ستضاء فى هذه الحاله لمبه فاصل الزيت ولذلك بنقوم بتوصيل هذا الطرف من على خارج الكونتاكتور .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 أبريل 2012)

الاخ العزيز / مهندس سليمان 
كل الشكر والتقدير لسيادتكم على المجهود الطيب والمحترم واعذرنى لى تعليق بسيط على الدائره وبالذات عند oil pressure switch اعتقد ان طرف توصيل سخان فاصل الزيت يتم بعد ان يعمل كونتاكتور الكباس لانه فى الدائره المرسومه لو كونتاكتور الكباس فاصل اوفرلود مثلا ستضاء فى هذه الحاله لمبه فاصل الزيت ولذلك بنقوم بتوصيل هذا الطرف من على خارج الكونتاكتور 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته زميلنا الغالى م/ محسن يوسف وحشتنى كثيراً جداً ومشتاق لردودك القيمة التى تثمر الجميع بخبرتك الكبيرة فأتمنى من الله عز وجل بأن تكون بخير وبصحة جيدة وأشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة.
بخصوص تعليقك أحب أقول لحضرتك بأن الدائرة سليمة جداً وخاصة سخان فاصل الزيت أولاً واضح بالرسم المرفق ريشة التلامس لطرف النيوترال لسخان الزيت أنها مفتوحة وهذا خطأ يجب أن تكون مغلقة وبالمرفقات الدائرة بعد تصحيح الخطأ .
ثانياً فاصل الزيت يوصل أولاً وبعدة قاطع الضغط العالى والمنخفض و....إلخ وينتهى بكويل كونتاكتور الضاغط.
فعندما يعمل الضاغط ويكون ضغط الزيت سليماً وليس به مشكله فإن ضغط الزيت يفصل طرف النيوترال عن السخان فلا يعمل السخان ويظل نقطة التلامس L متصلة مع M ويمر التيار حتى كويل كونتاكتور الضاغط فيعمل الضاغط طبيعى.
ولكن عندما يوجد مشكله فى زيت الضاغط فيكون فرق الضغط بين دخول وخروج طلمبة الزيت متعادلاً فيجعل طرف النيوترال متصلاً بالسخان فيعمل سخان فاصل الزيت لمدة 3 دقائق وهذه المدة كافية لكى تتمدد ريشته وتفصل الطرف L عن M وتوصل مع لمبة إنذار فاصل الزيت وبالتالى يفصل كونتاكتور الضاغط ولا يعاد تشغيله ثانية إلا بعد حل المشكلة وعمل Reset لفاصل الزيت . أتمنى أن تكون فهمتنى ولك جزيل الشكر والإحترام .


----------



## محسن يوسف (13 أبريل 2012)

[FONT=&quot]اخى باشمهندس سليمان والله انت حاترجعنا للنقاش الجميل واللى كلنا بنستفيد منه وبنتعلم .ارجو من حضرتك انك ترجع لل[/FONT] wiring diagram [FONT=&quot]اللى انت رسمته حاتلاقى حضرتك بعد التايمر انت قمت بتغذيه الطرف[/FONT] L [FONT=&quot]وكذلك قمت بتغذيه طرف السخان من نفس نقطه الطرف[/FONT] L [FONT=&quot]واخذت طرف النيوترال[/FONT] N [FONT=&quot]لتغذيه طرف السخان الاخر وعندما يعمل الكباس وحدوث فرق ضغط فان السخان يفصل وده كلام جميل وصح طيب نفترض ان اى حاجه فى طريق كويل كونتاكتور الكباس فصلت ايه اللى حايحصل سيقوم فاصل ضغط الزيت بالفصل واللمبه بتاعته قامت بالاضاءه يبقى لو اى واحد ذاهب ليرى العطل سيبقى عنده عطل مذدوج هو فصل ضغط الزيت بالاضافه الى العطل الاخر وهو ده قصدى من الكلام يبقى الافضل انى اقوم بتغذيه سخان ضغط الزيت بعدما يعمل كونتاكتور الكباس حتى اضمن ان يكون العطل واحد[/FONT] .
والف مليون شكر للاخ العزيز صاحب المجهود المحترم والذى اثرى المنتدى وربنا يبارك فى صحه حضرتك .
[FONT=&quot]مرفق لسيادتكم الطريقه المقترحه لتوصيل مفتاح ضغط الزيت[/FONT] .
​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أستاذنا الجميل م/ محسن يوسف
طبعاً النقاش مفيد للجميع وخاصة مع مهندس محترم مثل شخصك الكريم
فهمت ماتقصد أنه عند حدوث عطل مابعد فاصل الزيت وليكن HP فإن الضاغط يفصل وبالتالى يتعادل الضغط بفاصل الزيت ويعمل السخان ويفصل الفاصل معلنا عطل oil pressure وتضئ لمبته بالإضافة للعطل الأصلى . وكلامك صحيح 100% وعلى ذلك قمت بالتعديل بالدائرة بحيث عندما يفصل كونتاكتور الضاغط يقطع طرف النيوترال عن سخان الفاصل عن طريق نقطة مساعدة مفتوحة من كونتاكتور الضاغط ومرفق الدائرة بعد التعديل ومنتظر تعليقك المفيد ولك كل الشكر والإحترام .


----------



## محسن يوسف (13 أبريل 2012)

ماذا اقول بعد كل ماقيل من مهندس محترم بارك الله فيه وفى ما يفعله من اجل تعليم اجيال خلفه .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا م/ محسن بارك الله فيكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل خير


----------



## السيد حنفى (17 أبريل 2012)

بارك اللّه فيك وجعلة اللّه فى ميزان حسناتك 
اخيك مهندس السيد حنفى محمود عامر


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 أبريل 2012)

أهلا وسهلاً بحضرتك م/ السيد حنفى شرفت ونورت بارك الله فيكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل خير .


----------



## سري السوداني (25 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور*

مشكور جدا اخي علي المخطط


----------



## mostafa morsy (1 مايو 2012)

*أستاذى الكريم المهندس/ سليمان سعد الدين......أتقدم لك بخالص شكرى على المجهود الرائع والمتميز مع رجاء التكرم بتحميل برنامج كيفيه رسم دوائر التحكم الكهربائيه للتبريد وكذلك برنامج رسم دوائر التبريد بالغه العربيه وتحميلهم على رابط حتى تكتمل المعلومه الرائعه والقيمه وجزاكم الله خيرا مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق الدائم والنجاح والف الف شكر..*


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الله الله على البذل والعطاء فى ابتغاء الثواب والاجر
اكثر الله منك مهندس سليمان


----------



## محمد علواني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMEDSABRY99 (16 يناير 2013)

السلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
الف الف شكر مجهود رائع 
بارك الله فيك 
والف الف شكر لك ودائما موفق


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (16 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو سويد (23 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك اللهخير يا استاذ سليمان 
بس لو تكرمت علينا و اعطيتنا شرح للدارة و القطع و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## بحر الهوى (21 يونيو 2013)

الله ينور عليك بجد كنت بدور عليها تسلم ايديك


----------



## hishont2 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هى الدائره جميله جدا جدا بس نقاط الكونتاكتور النورمان أون والنورمان أوف مش واضحه بس مجهود تستحق عليه دكتوراه يا هندسه بارك الله لك فى علمك وذادك علما على علمك وشكرا لك


----------



## drmady (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## وسام اللحجي (18 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## eng.most (22 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد مصراوى (22 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور لكن اظن هذة الدوائر غير مستخدمة الان


----------

